# My new flight coop



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

This is my new coop. I have not built the trap for it yet but everything else is done. It is strictly a flight loft and will hold my YB team next year. It measures 8 x 15.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

looks great, do you have any pics of the interior of the other coops?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH man am I jealous!! What a GREAT place to watch birds fly. You can see them coming for MILES!!!


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

GREAT JOB! I agree with Renee what a great place to relax and wait for your birds to come home. Jeff


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Beautifl lofts. The birds look very happy with their new digs.

Margaret


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't have any pics of my other lofts inside. I will have to get some. I live in a area that was the Black Swamp and it is flat as anything you have ever seen. My location is wide open and should be good but the location I am on the course we fly is not that great. My other lofts are breeder lofts with one only one that is not a prisioner loft. Thanks for the compliments.


----------

